# How much dry ice for punch?



## mt4106 (Sep 25, 2006)

How much dry ice do your purchase for your witch's brew? And when do your buy it? The day of the party?


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

You'll need to buy the dry ice on the day of your party. The closer you buy it to the time of your party the better. I usually buy a piece that's around 8" x 10" big that fits into my large cauldron. Then I put in a Rubbermaid cake holder cover inside and put the punch in that.


----------



## piratewench (Oct 2, 2005)

where do you buy dry ice?


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Your local ice cream shop or supermarket should have it. You can search for "dry ice" in your Yellow Pages. I get ours from one of those small companies that pack and ship packages.


----------



## Charmed28 (Oct 7, 2006)

*dry ice*

Can you put the dry ice in the punch or should you put in a separate container ? Is it safe?

Thank you.... first time doing this!!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Some folks say it's safe (there's food-safe dry ice), but I take extra precaution because you never know if a little chunk could come off and get mixed in with someone's drink. So I place the think block of dry ice inside my big cauldron then put in a big rubbermaid cake holder top into the cauldron and put the punch in that. The dry ice is so cold that it freezes the punch eventually. Don't know how to solve that problem - maybe add room temperature punch to melt it?

You need to pour a little bit of warm/hot water onto the dry ice for the fog effect.


----------



## Spooky_BC (Sep 21, 2006)

Hmmm, if you are worried about the dry ice with food, you could put a second container inside your punch bowl, sorta like a wide mouth cup or flower vase. Fill that with water, drop in your dry ice, and you have your effect, and seperation from food.


----------

